# ¿Qué corriente máxima maneja el RS-232?



## edovis (Ago 17, 2006)

Hola a todos.

Quisiera conectar un circuito al puerto serie (RS-232) de la PC y alimentarlo directamente de él, o sea, NO utilizar una fuente externa para el consumo del circuito.

Alguien podría decirme, ¿cuál es la corriente máxima que soportan los pines del RS-232, y si la misma varía de un pin al otro?

Y la otra pregunta sería, ¿que pin podría ulilizar justamente para alimentar el circuito? De más está decir que este terminal me tiene que proporcionar una tensión constante y por encima de los 4,5 V.

Desde ya, muchas gracias por el tiempo.


----------



## maunix (Sep 5, 2006)

edovis dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Quisiera conectar un circuito al puerto serie (RS-232) de la PC y alimentarlo directamente de él, o sea, NO utilizar una fuente externa para el consumo del circuito.
> 
> ...



Si mal no recuerdo son 10 mA.  Si pones un dato en 0 en el pin DTR por ejemplo, tendras 12V aproximadamente a la salida.

Saludos


----------



## carotaborda (Jun 24, 2008)

La verdad es que es mejor que no utilices el puerto así si vas a usar un microcontrolador porque queda susceptible  daños más fácilmente ya que está fuente tiene fluctuaciones.


----------

